# Is there a genetic basic for IBS, has that gene been found



## michaelthompson (Oct 22, 2009)

I was wondering are researchers getting closer to finding a genetic basis for IBS? I think the gene for Chrohn's disease was found. To solve this disease won't we need a gene that causes the disease to use gene therapy in the future for a cure? I'm not a scientist, but weren't UCLA medical researchers working hard on finding the gene or genes that cause IBS. Any information is much appreciated. We're all tired of living with this disease.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I do wish they could find a cure for severe IBS and i would not need to go on suffering day in day out.I am sure that is what we all wish for!


----------

